# Hello (can anyone help me?)



## M. Blanchard (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello,

        My name is Michael Blanchard. I now reside in Missouri but at one time I lived in Indiana and studied Seiei-Kan Karate under the leadership of Dr. Jim Thomas. I earned my 1st Dan about 7 Years ago and since then I have been wanting to further my training and rank (My goal is to become 4th Dan). I also have been working on my own art taking the techniques I've learned and developed a more fluent motion, etc. I have even developed several forms Kind of like Tai Chi only with Japanese techniques. Things have developed over the past few years and my health is no where near what it was when i was training full time. I'm no where near dying mind you, I am just not able to practice and train like I would like to due to health and monetary problems (due to taking care of my health). On top of that, there are no schools 
for the art of Seiei-Kan Karate anywhere near where i live.
        Is there anyone who can help me with ideas on how I can STILL train and further my rank ? This is very important to me, and ANY info that will help me will be very much appreciated. I am also a collector of Martial Arts books and movies. So, if anyone can recommend some good books to ready and study from, I am open for  that as well.
        I really need some help here because I am not sure the next step to take. I appreciate you all taking the time out ot read this and offer any help you can offer.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello Michael and welcome, the best advice I could give you right now is go to the Karate section and post what you just said and let those that know direct you. Best of luck.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2007)

First welcome to MT.

I have no knowledge of the system you studied but if you left the system because you moved then possibly you might be able to contact your old instructor to see if there are any practitioners of the art some where near you. If not then perhaps you could get videos of what is required for the next rank and practice them.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2007)

First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, in addition to the suggestions above, is there any way you can study with your previous instructor from a distance?  My sahbum does that - we're in Denver, and his sahbum is in Albuquerque; he trains on his own, with other local instructors, and with his students - and visits his own sahbum on a regular basis, then works on whatever he's told to work on between visits.  I don't know that would work for you financially, but in addition to the above advice to ask your instructor and try posting the same message in the Karate section, it's the best I can come up with at the moment - if I think of something else, I'll come back.

Good luck to you!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2007)

As for starting your own system I will not go into that much except to say I am against it unless you have over 30 years of study in one art and many years in other arts, to draw knowledge from


----------



## morph4me (Nov 9, 2007)

Other than the excellent advice already given, I have nothing, but Welcome to MT  and good luck with your search


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> As for starting your own system I will not go into that much except to say I am against it unless you have over 30 years of study in one art and many years in other arts, to draw knowledge from


 
Not to completely divert the topic, but your requirement seems.... high.  Most of the founders of the major arts we have today wouldn't meet those qualifications.  

Lamont


----------



## kalikg (Nov 9, 2007)

Michael,
  I train alone in my art and have encountered similar problems as you describe.  I feel that I must ask; why are you concerned with rank?  I ask this because you mention your goal of reaching 4th Dan.  

  Training on your own is very difficult (it has been for me) yet can be very rewarding if you can discipline yourself to practice regularly and with vigor.  You mentioned you earned 1st Dan; awesome!  That means you have all of the tools necessary to continue learning.  Unfortunately, without a training partner boredom can become a problem.  This is when self-discipline comes into play...and man it can be a bear to wrestle with.  When we become bored with our training we allow many other things to interfere with it:  "my (elbow,head, ribs...) hurts today",  "I'm too tired today", you get the idea.  I've said all of these myself and I'll probably say them again.

  These reasons can be valid and if you feel you shouldn't train that day due to whatever reason...then you shouldn't train that day.  The key is to not get angry with yourself for taking a day off.  The difficult part is getting back on track after that...

  You mentioned your instructor; I would suggest you keep in touch with him and ask him if he would be your "guidance counselor."  Keeping in touch with him can greatly help your self training...your brain has something to occupy itself and you have someone to bounce ideas and theories around with.

  My instructor lives at the very northern tip of Kentucky and I live in middle Tennessee; I train with him on an average of once every other month.  The rest of the time training is up to me!  Without his guidance and wisdom, I never would have made the advances I have made and I know that as long as he is alive, he is available to help me with my art.  That in itself really helps me to continue.

  I used to depend on books to help me with my martial search but no longer.  Books are helpful (if the content is about your art) especially with memory retention; if you have many forms in your style and they are catalogued for you...it is easier to remember them.  However, the book cannot show you how to move; only a teacher can do that.  So, I now use books and magazines for entertainment and to keep in touch with what other MA's are doing.  Books became (for me) a lazy way to convince myself that I was learning something...while I sat on my butt reading.

  Back now to your goal of 4th dan.  What happens after that?  Are you finished with your art at that time?  I once read a book on Buddism called, The Path is the Goal.  The title is really all you need...it says it all.  It can be applied to many things; religion, work, learning, martial arts...Basically, it means that if you focus on the goal, you miss the important stuff in between here (now) and the goal (future).  So my question would be, "Is your goal to be a 4th dan or is it to be the best martial artist that you can be NOW?"

  Lastly, you seem very sincere about continuing to learn not only your art but martial arts in general.  My suggestion would be to find one that you like and feels good to you (and you feel is effective) and stick with it.  I'm not saying you shouldn't cross train in other arts for fun and for learning; rather, stick with one and really learn it (play with other arts as long as you don't step on anyone's toes).  Most of the arts have much to teach and this process isn't one that stops when you become 1st...or 4th dan.

  I hope I haven't stepped on your toes...that certainly wasn't my goal.  I hope this can help you train on your own.  It is challenging but with great rewards...you really learn about yourself!  I know I have.

  Good luck!  Peace be with you.
Keith


----------



## kalikg (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry, already posted the message and accidently posted it again.


----------



## M. Blanchard (Nov 9, 2007)

Ty for your long and inromative reply...

I have just set a goal for myself of 4th Dan. In my old style that was the rank to which Master Status was achieved.
Ever since I was a little boy I always wanted to be a master. Me and my father had long talks about martial arts and he hoped one day that I would become a master.

I know that Its going to take a few more years and that by the time i reach this rank my father will not be alive. the main reason I have set this goal is for the progression of my training. Other than that the achievement of this "rank" would be to honor my father's hopes and dreams of me becoming a master.

I hope this answered your question. It would be great if we could talk more indepth about the arts. thank you for your time, and take care...


----------



## M. Blanchard (Nov 9, 2007)

i forgot to touch on the subject of you stepping on my toes..

no you didnt do this at all and i respect your candor with which you spoke to me.

My training would continue after I reach my goal of 4th Dan.

When i first started Martial arts my goal was to earn my black belt. Once I achieved that goal i set a new goal for myself. Once I achieve that goal, Then I will set another one...

I think a bit differently when it comes to goals and other things about life to to the mental disability I have.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2007)

M. Blanchard said:


> Kind of like Tai Chi only with Japanese techniques.


 


Well at least you are not calling it taijiquan or any other name that includes taijiquan...... are you?.

Welcome to MT and good luck with your quest.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I don't know enough to help you but I do know there are plenty of people here who can give you really good advice and share their experiences with you.
There can be a tendency in martial arts to play down the fact that people want and need to set goals for themselves such as gaining a black belt. I don't have a huge amount of confidence in my martial arts abilities so for me when I gained my black belt it was a huge boost and to me meant other people thought I could do it. It's no good saying to me, you know inside you can because I don't know, I need others to tell me! I would dearly love to try for my second Dan but I only teach children TSD and don't train in it myself anymore due to the way the club is.
Go for your 4th Dan, don't be put off, I think it's amazing you can think about a new style too, I look forward to hearing more!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 9, 2007)

You mentioned monetary problems with your training.  You may want to try to build a local and free workout group using meetup.com and your local newspapers.  Use the free bulletin sections of the newspapers.
Try to get martial artists who want to workout with other stylists to meet in local parks.  You may not find the style or a teacher of that style that way, but you may find a style similar enough for you to go with it. 

AoG


----------



## Jai (Nov 9, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT! Good luck to you on your quest!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2007)

I was away from my onstructor or anyone in my system for many years as i traveled around the country and learned that if I did the techniques and forms that I knew i did not loose much. 
As has been suggested starting a practice group wil also help you keep everythig fresh inyour mind. 
Looking for other schools outside your system will not help you within your system but it is always fun to learn more and who knows you may find a system you want to study for a long time


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 9, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> First welcome to MT.
> 
> I have no knowledge of the system you studied but if you left the system because you moved then possibly you might be able to contact your old instructor to see if there are any practitioners of the art some where near you. If not then perhaps you could get videos of what is required for the next rank and practice them.


 


Kacey said:


> First, welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:
> 
> Second, in addition to the suggestions above, is there any way you can study with your previous instructor from a distance? My sahbum does that - we're in Denver, and his sahbum is in Albuquerque; he trains on his own, with other local instructors, and with his students - and visits his own sahbum on a regular basis, then works on whatever he's told to work on between visits. I don't know that would work for you financially, but in addition to the above advice to ask your instructor and try posting the same message in the Karate section, it's the best I can come up with at the moment - if I think of something else, I'll come back.
> 
> Good luck to you!


 
Y'all beat me to it.

You might be able to train with your old instructor by visiting him occasionally for correction and testing.  Or, if you talk to him, he might be able to advise you of other students in your current area who don't have a publicly advertised dojo, or something like that.


----------



## LocknBlock (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## seasoned (Nov 9, 2007)

welcome and good luck


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT :wavey: ...don't know how to solve your problem, but good luck with it.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Rickg (Nov 11, 2007)

This might not help.  I have a Black Belt in Kempo Karate.  Our school closed and there where no schools in my area in the system of kempo that I have rank in.  So after not training for quite some time I decided to start training in Shotokan karate.  I had to start training as a white belt went to blue in a year or so.  I really found I did not like the direction of the school.  So after talking to my kempo Instructor he directed me to a Chuan Fa school of a friend of his in my home town.  I have known the Instructor of this school since I have been in martial arts so also thought it was a good idea.  I have found a new home and martial arts family and again am starting new again though my current Instructor does recognize my rank in kempo and when we have promotions will not start me as  I white belt as long as I can perform up to standard of the rank he choses to start me at.  We only have promotions once a year.  
  Any way my point is I have found starting again has been good for me as a martial artist and that knowlege is really what I am seeking and rank comes with knowlege and skill.  So even my Shotokan experience was good for me.  So I would encourage you to not worry so much about rank and find a school that would be good for your mind, body and spirit and continue your journey.  Not sure that helps but this is my experience.  Hope that helps
   Sincerely Rickg


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I'm sorry I can't help you. Perhaps someone here can.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Michael and welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 12, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I would echo the senitments already stated regarding the Japanese arts forum or the Karate forum and see wehre it goes from there.


----------

